# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Sonila Reka

## Mr_Right

*A Thousand Miles Away* e ka titulluar librin i pare me poezi nga Sonila Reka. Libri eshte ne anglisht.

Une shkeputa vetem pak rrjeshta nga parathanja e librit :

_"Të dashur lexues,
Une mundohem te shkruaj per gjerat qe me interesojne dhe i kuptoj. Shkruaj e frymezuar nga pasionet dhe e verteta ime sepse vetem keto jane gjerat qe njoh me te vertete. Dhe nq se libri im nuk ka jete ne mendjen time, atehere s'ka se si te kete ne mendjen tuaj. Me ka pelqyer gjithmone te shkruaj dhe tani ne moshen gjashtembedhjet vjecare jam ne gjendje te ndaj punimet e mia me ju. Fjalet sigurisht jane droga me e forte e perdorur nga njerzimi, gjithsesi jo te gjithe dine si t'i perdorin fjalet, por ata te cilet dine, nuk mund te ndahen prej fjaleve, dhe une jam nje prej ketyre te fundit. 

For my words are nothing,
But a small drop of ink,
Like a raindrop they fall upon a page,
They do nothing but make you think."_


Kete liber mund ta gjeni ne amazon.co.uk ose amazon.com si edhe gati ne te gjitha librarit ne UK  mjafton te pyesni per ISBN: 1905529732

Tani sme mbetet gje tjeter vetem ti uroj  suksese autores edhe kur te kem me shum kohe do te marr disa poezi nga libri e ti hedh te kjo teme.


Mr_Right

----------


## Brari

mesazhi qe dergon ajo ne parathenje tregon se kjo vajze eshte inteligjente.. 
gjithashtu dhe kopertina e librit  ku ne vend te zhgarravinave kubiste kot-oiste.. ka vene nje pamje te natyres e nje femer aty tregon gjithashtu inteligjence e shije per te bukuren.. dhe me kto dy elemte kaq te natyrshem.. patjeter te terheq kurioziteti te lexosh se cthot kjo sonile interesante..

16 vjece dhe kaq me gusto..

i lumte..

durrsake eshte kjo.. sonila.. ?

----------


## Mr_Right

> mesazhi qe dergon ajo ne parathenje tregon se kjo vajze eshte inteligjente.. 
> gjithashtu dhe kopertina e librit  ku ne vend te zhgarravinave kubiste kot-oiste.. ka vene nje pamje te natyres e nje femer aty tregon gjithashtu inteligjence e shije per te bukuren.. dhe me kto dy elemte kaq te natyrshem.. patjeter te terheq kurioziteti te lexosh se cthot kjo sonile interesante..
> 
> 16 vjece dhe kaq me gusto..
> 
> i lumte..
> 
> durrsake eshte kjo.. sonila.. ?


Libri eshte verte i mire! Po vertet eshte vajze inteligjente dhe jo nuk eshte Durrsake por nga Laci, Kurbin. Dhe sa i perket kopertines librit, eshte fotografi e bregdetit ne shqiperi! Do te behet pronovimi i librit saj ne festen a flamurit, ne Wood Green, ketu ne Londer.  Do mundohem te postoj disa poezi shqip nje her tejter, por problemi eshte se nuk shkruan shum shqip sepse e ka lene Shqiperine kur ka qene shum e vogel.

----------


## Fiori

Mr. Right nuk eshte nevoja te vendosesh faqe te ndryshme per blerjen e librit pasi pak a shume e gjen ne cdo librari elektronike ne internet _(apo librari te mirefillte ketu ne U.S.)_.

Une e bleva para nje jave dhe fatkeqsisht nuk kam pasur kohe ta lexoj, megjithate do vendos dy tre poezi ketu _(edhe pse ne anglisht)_ qe te kemi mundesine ne forum te njohim shkrimtaret shqiptare te cilet shkruajne ne gjuhe te huaja _(pa i prishur pune poetes dhe me shitjen e librit )_



*Krijime te Sonila Reka, marrë nga libri "A Thousand Miles Away"*


*Dark Cloud*
_(kjo poezi eshte ne kapak, ne fund te librit)_

A dark cloud seems to follow me everywhere
It seems to cause more pain 
When I want the sun to shine
It seems to give me rain

Why was I the chosen one that had to be followed?
So it always made me wonder
But every time I got angry
It stroke me with its thunder

There came a time when I accepted this
cloud in  my life
I couldn't do anything to make it disappear
But the more it hurt me the stronger I got
And now I face the cloud with no fear.



*Why?* 

As the sun rises every morning
I wake up thinking about what you did
I try to understand what was your reason behind all this
But every time when I think you've gone, my heart breaks bit by bit

I wonder if life wasn't what you wanted it to be
What made you commit such a crime?
Did you dislike the way this unpleasant world was led?
I try to understand the reason why and that's
what i will be doing for a lifetime

Life is like a candle that blows in the wind
Why did you blow it with your own breath?
Why couldn't you wait for the storm to appear?
What made you cause your own death?

It wasn't that long ago since I saw your face last
I still believe that one day I will have you by my side
I can't believe that you left the world behind
In other words I simply I can't believe that you have died

Did you think about the pain that you would
have caused to your family
Before you took that breathless pill
Didn't you think about your loving mother and father?
Who haven't got over your death and never will

What about your brothers and sisters whose hearts were so feeble
Didn't they touch your heart or even cross your mind?
You took apart their world in which they lived
And if you look deep in their hearts,
a part of it missing you shall find.

But I pray every day only God forgives your sins
I pray that God will understand the reason why you did this
God must forgive you if you did not find peace on earth
But your presence every day everyone shall miss



*My sweet sister* 

Her blond hair and blue eyes
Are nowhere to be found
Her smile shines from a mile away
She is the best person I have around

She has her ups and downs
Most of the time she likes to complain
She can be sweet and nice
Sometimes she can also be a true pain

She seems to make me laugh
With the little mistakes she does
Once she burned her finger as she was cooking
And made a very big fuss

I like it when she smiles
But when I see a tear in her eye
It seems to upset me too
And make me want to cry

Oh I love it when she gets angry
She seems to take everything out on me
Once she gave me a slap for no reason
As i was drinking my tea

She seems to love daydreaming
Once we were on the bus together
I got off the bus but she forgot to get off it
Until I called her, I'll remember this forever

She wakes me up as I am fast asleep
She tells me about the dream which she had
Slowly starts to fall asleep and grabs on my arm
And takes up half of my bed

I hate it when she uses my stuff without permission
Then she welcomes her friends into my bedroom
They use my make up as if it is paint
And they seem to was themselves with my perfume

She can make me angry
She can wake me up from my sleep
She can use my stuff without my permission
Because I shall always find her sweet.



p.s. Libri ka 110 poezi.

----------


## shef

Pershendetje te gjithve

Une isha ne wood Green ate diten qe u perurimi i librit edhe kam blere librin edhe e kam lexuar eshte shume liber i mire. 

Ne qofte se deshironi te shikoni foto nga dita e perurimit te librit, edhe diten e flamurit ne wood green ne londer atehere vizitoni kete link 

http://www.shefdomi.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=29

----------


## ildushja

Mua nuk me duket sikur kjo i ka aq te bukura sa per botim poezite, mbase ngaqe gjysma njerZve qe njof shkruajne me mire se kjo dhe jan akoma te rinj... mos te them kan shkruar me mire se kjo dhe ne moshe me te re.

Gjithsesi shije shije kjo dynja dhe i uroj suksese Soniles.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mr_Right

> Pershendetje te gjithve
> 
> Une isha ne wood Green ate diten qe u perurimi i librit edhe kam blere librin edhe e kam lexuar eshte shume liber i mire. 
> 
> Ne qofte se deshironi te shikoni foto nga dita e perurimit te librit, edhe diten e flamurit ne wood green ne londer atehere vizitoni kete link 
> 
> http://www.shefdomi.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=29


Pershendetje Shef,

I shikova fotot nga dita e perurimit te librit, ishin shum te bukura!

Falminderti

----------


## Mr_Right

> Mua nuk me duket sikur kjo i ka aq te bukura sa per botim poezite, mbase ngaqe gjysma njerZve qe njof shkruajne me mire se kjo dhe jan akoma te rinj... mos te them kan shkruar me mire se kjo dhe ne moshe me te re.
> 
> Gjithsesi shije shije kjo dynja dhe i uroj suksese Soniles.


Pershendetje ildushja,

Faliminderit per komentin dhe opinionin tend! Vertet shum shkruajn, por une nuk e hapa kete temë per me fut shkrimtaret ne konkurnece me gjet se kush shkruan me mire e kush shkruan me keq, thjesht eshte hap sa do pak me përkrah autoren sepse eshte e re ne krimtarin e saj sepse shum shkruajn por jo te gjith botojn keshtu qe guzimi saj eshte per tu admiruar! Ne qoft se ke shkruajtur ndo nje liber mund ta dish qe nje liber dhe sidomos poemat nuk shkruhen per nje dite, por don kohe dhe vite, libri eshte botuar tani por disa poema jan shkruajtur qe ne mosh te re..

Gjithashtu edhe nje gje tjeter poemat e saj jan botuar neper Anthology te ndryshme me poet te tjer anglez qe ne moshen 14 vjece. Kur te kem koh me shum do te jap informacion se si e kan vlersuar medja angleze kete botim.

P.S Fiori faliminderit per perkthimin dhe poemat qe ke vendos ketu ne teme.

Mr Right

----------


## miki_al2001

> Mua nuk me duket sikur kjo i ka aq te bukura sa per botim poezite, mbase ngaqe gjysma njerZve qe njof shkruajne me mire se kjo dhe jan akoma te rinj... mos te them kan shkruar me mire se kjo dhe ne moshe me te re.
> 
> Gjithsesi shije shije kjo dynja dhe i uroj suksese Soniles.


sa te zgjut jane ca kritike mor aman.
disa mendjen vetem per te kritikuar e kan.shyqyr qe te gjith smendeojne njelloj.

----------


## ildushja

Mr Right - Une nuk hapa gje teme krahasimi, thjesht dhash opinionin tim. 
Ate Anglezet mund ta ken vlersuar shkelqyeshem, mua nuk me intereson opinioni i dikujt tjeter, por i imi. Nuk marr nje liber sepse gjithe kritikat thonte jane te mira, marr liber sepse i lexoj perberjen dhe me duket interesant.
Nejse, sic thash shije-shije kjo dynja. 

miki mesa di une kjo eshte teme per autoren e poezive dhe jo per zgjuarsine timen e tenden. Gjithsesi po pate noi dyshim mbi zgjuarsine time mund te hapesh nje teme mbi te ose te me kontaktosh ne privat. 

Perderisa eshte hapur teme forumi, si forumiste po shpreh mendimin tim mbi poezite e autores, nuk po shaj autoren dhe nuk po i mohoj talentin - thjesht po them qe mua s'mu duken gje. 

Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## Mr_Right

> mbase ngaqe gjysma njerZve qe njof shkruajne me mire se kjo dhe jan akoma te rinj... mos te them kan shkruar me mire se kjo dhe ne moshe me te re.


Ildushe, a nuk te thash une faliminderit per opinion tend!? por sic te thash une nuk isha dakort me krahasimin tend! Nejse ska shum randadesi sepse nuk dua te ndryshuar opinion tend eshte shum i vlefshem edhe keshtu sic eshte, por cfar eshte e cuditshme eshte fakti se nga e krijove kete mendim ti, me 3 poema? Ne qoft se po athere, nuk besoj qe ja vlen te kthej pergjigje. Edhe njeher faliminderit qe more mundimin me shkruajtur ne kete teme!


miki_al2001

Faliminderit qe i hodhe nje sy temes qe kam hapur une!

----------


## ildushja

> Ildushe, a nuk te thash une faliminderit per opinion tend!? por sic te thash une nuk isha dakort me krahasimin tend! Nejse ska shum randadesi sepse nuk dua te ndryshuar opinion tend eshte shum i vlefshem edhe keshtu sic eshte, por cfar eshte e cuditshme eshte fakti se nga e krijove kete mendim ti, me 3 poema? Ne qoft se po athere, nuk besoj qe ja vlen te kthej pergjigje. Edhe njeher faliminderit qe more mundimin me shkruajtur ne kete teme!
> 
> 
> miki_al2001
> 
> Faliminderit qe i hodhe nje sy temes qe kam hapur une!


Mr_Right kete mendim e krijova me materialin qe ishte paraqitur ne forum. Nese ishin 3 poema atehere ato te treja. Nese kjo shkrimtare i ka te tjerat komplet ndryshe po terrheq c'fare thash dhe po pres per librin; por nese jan pak a shume te te njejtes genre atehere mbaj mendimin qe kam. 
Per mundimin s'ka perse, prandaj hy ne forum qe te shfletoj tema. 

-Ilda

----------


## Kaçurrelsja

Edhe mua me ka pelqyer libri i soniles. Suksese........( se e kam dhe patriote)
Ja te shikoni juve cfare yjesh jemi!!!

Ja po ju vej dhe une nje poeme te saj qe me pelqen sepse eshte per Zotin:





*To God…*


_Ah you seem so invisible
I’ve never seen your face
I don’t even know if you are a woman or man
But you’ve created my days

You’ve given me your love
You’ve given me my freedom
I hope one day I’ll find the path
The path to your Kingdom

You’ve given me the strength
The strength to my soul
I seem to tell you all my problems
And hope you can solve them all!_

----------


## Elated

hmm 
Te dashur antar, lexojeni kete (dmth libr/poezit e saj) sikur e ka shkruajtur dikush tjeter e jo nje shqiptare. Shume shpejt do e kuptoni/bieni ne konkluzion se poemat jan Average mos me thene per nje 12 years old.  Me falni, atyre qe e paskan partiote (kuriB) dhe e pelqeni por sinqerisht its a joke. 
Une mbas i lexova disa poezi, vendosa mos tia mbeja librin. Nuk ia vlente! Me vjen mire qe nje shqiptare  ka kurajo te botoj nje liber por do isha me e kenaqur sikur libri te ishte i mirefillte!  :shkelje syri: 

Gjithe te mirat'

----------


## Mr_Right

> hmm 
> Te dashur antar, lexojeni kete (dmth libr/poezit e saj) sikur e ka shkruajtur dikush tjeter e jo nje shqiptare. Shume shpejt do e kuptoni/bieni ne konkluzion se poemat jan Average mos me thene per nje 12 years old.  Me falni, atyre qe e paskan partiote (kuriB) dhe e pelqeni por sinqerisht its a joke. 
> Une mbas i lexova disa poezi, vendosa mos tia mbeja librin. Nuk ia vlente! Me vjen mire qe nje shqiptare  ka kurajo te botoj nje liber por do isha me e kenaqur sikur libri te ishte i mirefillte! 
> 
> Gjithe te mirat'


1. Ne rradh te pare falimenderit per opinionin gjithmone i vlefshem edhe ne qoft se nuk ka ndonje konkluzion kostrukitv. Nejse do fillojm ta bejm komentin tend shum konstruktive: Cfar don me thane "sikur e ka shkruajtur dikush tjeter e jo nje shqiptare"?? nuk kan shqiptart te drejt te shkruajn anglisht? apo te shkruajn poezi?

2. Eksperte je ti ne fushen e poezis qe mund te thuash "poemat jan Average mos me thene per nje 12 years old" me cfar shoh une jo sepse nje ekspert edhe nje artdashes nuk komenton kurr keshtu, ne qoft se e ke me ul autoritetin e autores athere mos e shkruaj fare se ul veten tende ne rradh te par.


shikoje ketu se si e kan vlaersuar ekspertet;
http://www.voicesnet.org/poetrydispl...?poemid=107816

ja kalofsh mire albelbela

----------


## Elated

> 1. Ne rradh te pare falimenderit per opinionin gjithmone i vlefshem edhe ne qoft se nuk ka ndonje konkluzion kostrukitv. *Cfar don me thane "sikur e ka shkruajtur dikush tjeter e jo nje shqiptare"??* 
> 
> 2. *Eksperte je ti ne fushen e poezis* qe mund te thuash "poemat jan Average mos me thene per nje 12 years old" me cfar shoh une jo sepse nje ekspert edhe nje artdashes nuk komenton kurr keshtu, ja kalofsh mire albelbela


Pershendetje,

1) hmm i dashur, kur pyet dike atehere prit pergjigjen e tyre, mos u vete-pergjigj. Ate komentin e kisha sepse po e lavderoni e po ia ngrini vlerat THJESHT sepse eshte nje shkrimtare shqiptare ne UK e cila boton nje liber e jo sepse ka talent. Nuk i meriton ajo kaq shume advertisment. Mos harro malli qe shitet nuk do rreklame.  Besoj se ti e ke dicka me shume sesa 'thjesht nje admirim' per te  :shkelje syri: 

2) Experte ne fushen e poezise?? Cfare pyetje!! Kur thua sa e bukur kjo kenga, sa kot ky kengetar, shkrimtar, prezantues, actor, picture etj etj dmth je experte ne ate fushu konkrete?!  :sarkastik:   :sarkastik:  Une kam preferencat e mija ne cdo fushe, dhe si njeri me te drejta' besoj se jam 'entitled to express them'! Lexoj shume libra, disa jan me poezi por nuk mundem ti krahasoj ato te saj me cfare kam lexuar nga te tjere. Different league. 

Mos e mer per keq Mr.Right (sepse e paske pike te dobet), po kur i kam lexuar disa poezi te saj, deshiroja te ishin shume te mira...te pakten (do mendoja) kontributa e shqiptarve ne UK zdo ishte vetem vrasje,vjedhje,drog & prostitucion (sic jemi te njohur from the press). Doja te shtoja dicka, po dole para publikut atehere prit kritika sidoqofte, te mira/te keqija.

Nejse, mos i mer kaq personale mendimet e antarve per te. 

Gjithe te mirat Mr.Right

P.S Per Sonilen, po bisedoja me nje grup shqiptaresh (te cilet ato e njohin mire ne realitet  :shkelje syri:  edhe po shpreheshin te pakenaqur nga libri i saj. Asnje nga ato nuk e kishin blere!
P.S2 bham'i na e prishi diten sot with the weather.

----------


## Mr_Right

E dashur Alesram,

Bota ka shum njerz dhe keshtu ka edhe shum opinione, me behet qefi qe ti e paske gjet nje grup per te kritikuar ne nje menyr fare kostruktiv kete liber per "kete sonilen" sic thua edhe ti.

Jam shum dakort me ty qe thua nuk jan perfekt ose qe nuk te pelqejn, sepse edhe mua nuk me pelqejn nje perqindje e vogel (por duke pas parasysh qe nje liber me poezi nuk eshte shkruajtur per nje dite por vite)

Nejse se fjalet e shumta jan fukarallik dhe me sa shoh une ti paske shum, por vetem desha te them se media angleze e ka vlersuar shum mire, por puna e nje shkrimatre te re eshte si pune e nje femije qe meson me ec, te gjith i japin doren qe te mos rrezohet, se me nje shtytje shum te vogel kjo mund te rrezohet, ti paske formuar edhe grupe me e shty, kjo tregon shum.

Nuk i marr personal aspak, thejsht por une nuk e hapa kete teme per argumente.

ja kalofsh mire, naten

(per lexusit do ti postoj disa poema me vone)

----------


## Elated

Ok.

Ti ke mendimin tend sikurse une timin. 
Shije shije kjo bot!

Naten e mire'
Alesram.

----------


## desaparacidos

edhe tre poema mjaftojne

okej okej eshte e re do rritet, shpresojme

----------


## decadologus

> Libri eshte verte i mire! Po vertet eshte vajze inteligjente dhe jo nuk eshte Durrsake por nga Laci, Kurbin. Dhe sa i perket kopertines librit, eshte fotografi e bregdetit ne shqiperi! Do te behet pronovimi i librit saj ne festen a flamurit, ne Wood Green, ketu ne Londer.  Do mundohem te postoj disa poezi shqip nje her tejter, por problemi eshte se nuk shkruan shum shqip sepse e ka lene Shqiperine kur ka qene shum e vogel.


dude this is so childish no talent at all 16 f years u r formed like a poet you just become more mature 
wont u u people get over this singers poets writers and what not some mediocrity 
please leave us alone she is just a loser and nothing else

----------

